# Webapplication ideas of mine, requesting appraisal



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

I had this idea, to make a website with which you can create a family tree for your mice. You could upload a picture and name of your mouse, as well as other labels (basically like a mini pet facebook). Then you order the mice into their ancestry line. Other people could do the same.

Based on this concept, there could be additional features. E.g. you could graph the development of future matings or simulate the natural breeding progress at average reproduction rates. You could keep track of which mice occupy which tanks. There could be picture contests ("hot or not" style), etc.

Please tell me if this interests you and why you would *not* use this site. For example, I would most of all reasons not use it because it seems too much organization effort and I wouldn't want to disturb my mice by taking them all out and taking pictures.

If there is enough interest, then I could make this a priority to develop in my spare time. If there were at least 10 "must have this" hardcore users/breeders, who constantly keep updating pictures and such then it seems worth the effort.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would find it impractical.The turnover of mice is to great plus they mostly look alike and don't have names.Would it work for your breeding methods out of interest?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldn't use it sorry. Same as Sarah has said all my mice of the same variety look alike, none have names and mice are always coming or going, boxes getting swapped. I have no use for pedigrees as all they would say is fox, fox, fox, fox, fox ect ect. So its easyer for my just to keep it in my head of who is in which box or stick lables to boxes. 
Maby for people breeding there pet mice may find it useful.


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not breeding anything yet, but I would _love _a website like that. Could it be used to rats and/or ASFs as well? If you leave it open for several rodent species, you might get more interest, especially since, as the others said, mouse breeding is very fast paced for a majority of breeders.

For me, once I start breeding, that type of website would be a fun, easy way to keep track of lines, but I haven't officially decided yet if I'll breed mice, rats, or ASFs, so if it's not open to more than mice, I couldn't use it.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

SarahC said:


> I would find it impractical.The turnover of mice is to great plus they mostly look alike and don't have names.Would it work for your breeding methods out of interest?


Yes, it would work. Though, unfortunately currently my mice all are white and it is very very hard to distinguish them by behavior alone. I would want to keep track of their entire ancestry line. This would be very difficult to keep in my head over the years. The website could just pic random names (e.g. Arthur son of William), that would come in handy. I am also very interested in their social behavior, so who is alpha and who is bullied, which females are engaged with which males and so forth. It would require some different setup though of my boxes, and I also need a cheap ultrasonic microphone.

I am not so much a breeder as that I rather want to study mice themselves and understand them better. I only have about 30-50 mice at a time in 3 tanks. Anything more seems too much effort.


----------



## Jazz0109 (Jan 7, 2015)

We would totally use this! I think it would be a handy way to keep track of records and interact with other mice lovers!! We are a new Mousery who breeds regularly and will be attending shoes this year.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

There is already a site like this called mousery database. I am not trying to shoot you down I am actually putting this out there because that site is really out of date and not used as frequently as I would like anymore. I would totally use a site like that as long as you promise to make it more engaging than the plain old site that I mentioned before! :lol:


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

I use mousery data base, and if it was something of the sort but more updated by users i'd definitely use it


----------

